# Home infusion; billing for nursing 99601



## clworrell

My question is for nursing visits performed for a home infusion company.  When we visit a patient the same day, but one a.m. visit and one p.m., and the visits are from a different nurse each time, aren't we able to bill the 99601 (Home infusion/specialty drug administration, per visit (up to 2 hrs) ) twice,  since it states "per visit", and not the 99602, "each additional hour" for the second (separate) visit?   We have submitted notes showing time of visit and which RN, but are still getting denied. Insurance is Anthem.


----------



## bamagirl060900

Have you tried to bill 99601 twice with a modifier


----------



## KerryJeanFit

*99602*

in order to bill a 99602 you need to have more than 30 minutes to bill the additional nursing visit.  Second, review your reimbursement contract to verify you can bill for the nursing visits, you may not be able to bill due to your taxonomy set up with the payor.  Thirdly, view the medical policies, the diagnosis may not warrant a nursing visit for the medical condition. hope this helps!


----------

